# CB ALDABRA HATCHLING IN OUR NURSERY // CLOSE UPS



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Laurie (Sep 15, 2012)

Precious! What's the average size/weight of an Aldabra hatchling, Greg?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 15, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Precious! What's the average size/weight of an Aldabra hatchling, Greg?



*45 to 60 grams at hatching!*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 16, 2012)

Those are some big babies!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Those are some *big* babies!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 16, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Those are some big babies!



WOW!


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

Beauties they are


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 16, 2012)

So tiny and to think they are going to be big big tortoises


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 16, 2012)

That sounds tiny but then I realize that Carl is like 5 months old and only weighs 35 grams.... BIG babies


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are terrific : )


----------

